# Splints - how long till you can bring the horse back into work?



## Erehwemos (1 April 2009)

My vet said that Ellie needed 7-10 days off, and I am certainly going to adhere to this (Day 10 since vet's visit will be this coming Monday, and I would not contemplate riding before this day). However, I've never had a horse with splints before so I want to be absolutely sure of doing everything right for Ellie, and not putting her legs under any unnecessary strain 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The splints have decreased slightly in size, and although there is some heat there, they are nowhere near as hot as they were last Friday - today showed a definite improvement. She is not on any kind of medication; instead I am just cold hosing her twice a day, turning her out as normal and applying arnica at night.

I just want to know what the signs are that I am ok to ride her again - bearing in mind she has not been at all lame, I was thinking that as soon as the splints go cold, we should be ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  How steady I have to take things once I do start riding her again? On 19th April there is a fun ride that I had promised a friend we could do together - Ellie was going to act as a nursemaid for her young horse, and we were only ever going to do the 6 mile ride (instead of 12) - at a very steady pace!! Is Ellie likely to be up to this, or should I write it off now? She was reasonably fit up until being laid off two and a half weeks ago with a sore back   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (the splints appeared after she had been galloping crazily around in the field, it has transpired  
	
	
		
		
	


	








)


----------



## Irishcobs (1 April 2009)

When they have settled. So when they are cold and hard. Can be anything from a week to 3 weeks, depends on the horse.
I think I am right that she never went lame with them?


----------



## RachelB (1 April 2009)

I have always been told six weeks minimum, or until they are cold and hard. It takes roughly six weeks for bone to sort itself out. I once had a pony develop a splint, just a tiny one, barely noticable. She wasn't quite 100% sound walking uphill and I couldn't figure out why - she looked sound when trotted up on the flat, and felt sound walking and trotting on the flat. On closer inspection I found the splint and gave her six weeks off, then never had any trouble from it again. That was about 10 years ago and as far as I know she's never been lame with anything since!


----------



## soph21 (1 April 2009)

Bear had one, and it never did or has affected him in any way.
I was gutted as Im always so careful, but they think he got his from pratting about in the field 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Ditto Irish cob, if their cold and hard, and she's sound then she'll be fine


----------



## Erehwemos (1 April 2009)

You're right, she never went lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Vet did suggest that because she has a splint on both forelegs, chances are she is uneven on both, and therefore appears even overall....but I know my horse, and she isnt lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Silmarillion - six weeks!?!?! Is that not for a horse with a 'broken' splint, rather than one who has just 'thrown' one? I asked the vet if I needed to give her months off, and he laughed - he said splints are most definitely a case of days, not months. He also said that many horses are still ridden even when the splint is still forming, with a highly reduced workload - but that if I wanted Elz to heal as best as possible, I should give her at least a week off completely.

Argh


----------



## ihatework (1 April 2009)

I had a horse off for 3 months with a splint, although he was lame.
In general I would say resume exercise when split cold and hard and horse non-reactive to it being prodded hard


----------



## Erehwemos (1 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I had a horse off for 3 months with a splint, although he was lame.
In general I would say resume exercise when split cold and hard and horse non-reactive to it being prodded hard 

[/ QUOTE ]

Righto, that sounds cool  
	
	
		
		
	


	




At present it is still a bit warm, but she isnt flinching as much when it is squeezed, so that's good!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will wait until it goes completely cold 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you everyone for replying; I really do know nothing about splints


----------



## ironhorse (2 April 2009)

Our mare has a small splint - when it first appeared she was hopping lame for 24hrs. Vet advised box rest, bute and hosing as she wasn't sure that it wasn't a tendon. Within three days she was sound and in a week was walking in hand. We then rode her quietly for a few days before turning out so that she didn't gallop about and knock the splint. She was back competing within a month.
If the horse wears boots, keep an eye on the hardened splint as they can get rubbed and you may need to swap to bandages for a few weeks.


----------



## BeckyD (2 April 2009)

When Ronnie's splint appeared, it was large but cold and not sore, and he wasn't lame.  Vet said to carry on gently but stop if it gets warm/puffy/sore.  It never did, and is now virtually non-visible (can still feel it though).  I cold-hosed/cold-bandaged it for a week just to be on the safe side, he was still turned out, and exercised gently (walking in school).  It's never caused him any problems, though is further back than I would like.  Another lady on my yard had to put her cob on 6 weeks' box rest as he threw a very painful splint.  I think it really depends how much they suffer with them.

If I were you I'd wait until Ellie's splint is cold, hard and not painful.  Then be gentle when you start - but I can't see the sponsored ride being a problem as long as the above is all sorted.


----------



## Erehwemos (2 April 2009)

Thank you ironhorse, I hadnt thought about the boots, but you are right - they're quite rigid so may well rub her - I will use my bandages for a bit just to be on the safe side 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And RonaldoToo - that's cool, pretty much what I had intended, I just wanted to be certain I wasnt off on the wrong track about it! I got my OH to feel the splints today (as I am obsessed with them and therefore probably reading things that arent there - in his non horsey opinion, her near fore is slightly warm but not 'hot', and her off fore is now skin temperature 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Seems like the vet's 10 days will be about right!


----------

